# Vivaldi Adagio



## Rob (Dec 29, 2007)

From "winter", very appropriate for this time of the year :D . But really I made this a while ago for testing the Strad, now I redone it with KH solo violin, and I must say for a 32 mbytes patch it does sound good. If it wasn't for those trills...

Rob

http://www.robertosoggetti.com/Inverno-Adagio.mp3


----------



## rayinstirling (Dec 30, 2007)

Rob,

Why didn't you post the Strad version for comparison and why didn't you post this in the Sample Talk section in the forum instead of the Composition Review section?

The obnoxious straight talking Scotsman strikes again. :D 

Ray


----------



## Rob (Dec 30, 2007)

ah ah Ray you're great... right, the sample talk is maybe the right place. Talking about comparing, it would be fun to hear the same piece performed on different violins, I might provide the accompanying orchestral track. Let me know if anyone is interested...
happy new year, Ray

Rob


----------



## Jaap (Dec 30, 2007)

Wow, quite amazed with the sound of the violin to be honest. In the lower region it sounds less then the higher pitches and indeed a pitty for the trills. Nice job in showing this


----------



## Mahlon (Dec 30, 2007)

Wow, Rob. I'm amazed, too, at your control of the sound. Your phrasing is very natural. The sound of the samples is excellent as well. Which patches did you use?

Did you play the controller data in live, and tweak 'after the fact'? Or did you draw contoller data in at first?

Mahlon


----------



## Rob (Jan 2, 2008)

Jaap, Mahlon, thanks for listening...
Mahlon, violin is one layer I extracted from KH-espressive-solo-violin patch. I always play live these instruments, using a BC3 hooked into my trusty DX7...

Rob


----------



## rayinstirling (Jan 3, 2008)

Happy New Year Roberto,

I would love to hear the comparisons in the same midifile being recorded using different sample libraries. Not to show how poor any library is or isn't but just to show what can be done with a bit of work.

Who am I kidding!

Ray


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 14, 2008)

Happy New Year, Roberto!

This is very great! Well done my friend!


About a comparison, today I have listend to another version from this played by Hannes in another forum. He used Gary`s Stradivari, and this version is very great too.

Yeah, that it is! There are so many different good libs outside, and I like it that they sound different... .  

Best whishes,

Gunther


----------



## Reegs (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice job with the KH violin Roberto. It's a very expressive instrument! 



germancomponist @ Mon Jan 14 said:


> About a comparison, today I have listend to another version from this played by Hannes in another forum. He used Gary`s Stradivari, and this version is very great too.
> 
> Yeah, that it is! There are so many different good libs outside, and I like it that they sound different... .



I've heard Hannes' version too, and couldn't agree with you more, Gunther. We're at a point today where, like our acoustic cousins, not only can we choose what tone we want but also our playing style because the VI's are so controllable and expressive.

Reegs


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 14, 2008)

Reegs @ Tue Jan 15 said:


> Nice job with the KH violin Roberto. It's a very expressive instrument!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oops,
I don`t like comparisons who ends with "better than".... . Sure, the VI`s sounds very great, but the Stradivari too, and you can control this instrument sooooo pretty!

Have you ever played with it?  

Best,
Gunther


----------



## Reegs (Jan 14, 2008)

germancomponist @ Mon Jan 14 said:


> Have you ever played with it?



Yup, I've played with both, and they're both terrific. Perhaps it got lost in translation, but I meant to say it's a fantastic thing that both Rob and Hannes can play the same passage and have it sound so unique in each case, but equally expressive.

Now to get back to Roberto's piece, because that's what this thread is about.

Rob, 
Nice work on the dynamics and phrasings, particularly. You can really feel the ebb and flow. That's the wind controller at work, right?  

I feel the violin could be brought out in the mix a tad too. There's times when it really soars above the orchestra, but at some points it fades behind them. And the trills aren't terrible. The slides make up for them :lol: 

Best,
Reegs


----------



## Rob (Jan 15, 2008)

Happy new year, Gunther and Reegs! Thanks for your comments, I'm posting a version of the adagio played with the X-Sample solo violin, I think this might be an interesting comparison... Hannes will provide different versions too, in a while

http://www.robertosoggetti.com/Inverno-AdagioXsample.mp3 (http://www.robertosoggetti.com/Inverno- ... sample.mp3)

rob


----------



## Hannes_F (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Roberto,

that is interesting. Soundwise the Kirk Hunter violin grasps me immediately whereas the Xsample version sounds a little as if the vibrato has been recorded into the samples with an academical approach.

I have the XSample cello and there the vibrato rate is the same through the library ... which makes it easier to fade, but changing vibrato rate is a key feature at least for me.

Here is my Garritan Strad version:

http://www.frischat.com/compose/HF_VivaldiWinter_GStrad_04.mp3 (http://www.frischat.com/compose/HF_Viva ... rad_04.mp3)

I have also Gypsy and EW versions in the oven, maybe also a live recording for reference. Anybody wants to make a VSL version?

Hannes


----------



## Hans Josef (Jan 18, 2008)

Hello Rob,
I really enjoyed listening to the Xsample version of the Vivaldi Adagio!
And I'm glad that you like the Xsample violin so much.
One thing: You can play all Xsample Solo Strings with different amount of vibrato.
You need keyswitch a0 on layer 2. It's the senza vibrato articulation. Dynamic and colour is controlled via cc1 (like the natural vibrato articulation). With aftertouch you can add vibrato. 
Another possibility is the keyswitch a0 on layer 3. But you need two controllers for dynamic/colour and vibrato/senza vibrato xfade. And it takes 6 voices, not only 3 like the other patches.

Hans Josef


----------



## Hannes_F (Jan 18, 2008)

[quote:2ba4545e50="Hans Josef @ Fri Jan 18, 2008 10:30 pm"]Hello Rob,
I really enjoyed listening to the Xsample version of the Vivaldi Adagio!
And I'm glad that you like the Xsample violin so much.
One thing: You can play all Xsample Solo Strings with different amount of vibrato.
You need keyswitch a0 on layer 2. It's the senza vibrato articulation. Dynamic and colour is controlled via cc1 (like the natural vibrato articulation). With aftertouch you can add vibrato. 
Another possibility is the keyswitch a0 on layer 3ò —   lÑ5 —   lÑ6 ˜   lÐË ˜   lÐÌ ˜   lÐÍ ˜   lÐÎ ˜   lÐÏ ˜   lÐÐ ˜   lÐÑ ˜   lÐÒ ˜   lÐÓ ˜   lÐÔ ˜   lÐÕ ˜   lÐÖ ˜   lÐ× ˜   lÐØ ˜   lÐÙ ˜   lÐÚ ˜   lÐÛ ˜   lÐÜ ˜   lÐÝ ˜   lÐÞ ˜   lÐß ˜   lÐà ˜   lÐá ˜   lÐâ ˜   lÐã ˜   lÐä ˜   lÐå ˜   lÐæ ˜   lÐç ˜   lÐè ˜   lÐé ˜   lÐê ˜   lÐë ˜   lÐì ˜   lÐí ˜   lÐî ˜   lÐï ˜   lÐð ˜   lÐñ ˜   lÐò ˜   lÐó ˜   lÐô ˜   lÐõ ˜   lÐö ˜   lÐ÷ ˜   lÐø ˜   lÐù ˜   lÐú ˜   lÐû ˜   lÐü ˜   lÐý ˜   lÐþ ˜   lÐÿ ˜   lÑ  ˜   lÑ ˜   lÑ ˜   lÑ ˜   lÑ


----------



## Hans Josef (Jan 22, 2008)

Hello 
here my edit:
It makes to me really no sense to compare instruments.

Hans Josef Winkler


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 22, 2008)

Hans Josef,

Sounds to me like you two should have a private conversation instead of a public one, no?


----------



## Hannes_F (Jan 22, 2008)

EDIT: Hans Josef, from what I see in your library I know that you have invested very much work into it and you certainly would deserve more attention and talk. However for me it makes very much sense to compare instruments. That is what big parts of this forum are about - informing composer buddies about the pro's and con's of sample libraries.


----------

